# Want to Get Cowgirl Rig for My Wife



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought I'd get her a single action Ruger Vaquero and a gunslinger holster/belt for her birthday. She has been to several events at conventions out west where they had fast draw contests and she always participates. It's probably an extravagant gag, but I am inclined to do it. I have never shot 45 LC and don't know how she'd react to it. All of her guns are 9mm and she's reluctant to try my 45 ACP. Would .357 be better - so that she could shoot .38s?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I have read and heard about the cowboy action shooting and I think their loads are a little on the lite side. Rifles and pistols. There are distributors that sell those rounds. If you reload,you could do it yourself. Your wife should be able to shoot you'r 45 LC. with no problem. Check it out and good luck.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most of the cowboy/girl shooters use the .45 Colt. It can be loaded anyway you want it. Full house Grizz killer to just knocking the cat over. Get ahold of Bob Wright and he can tell you what would be best. He builds them cowboy guns and has some real beauties. Good luck.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

My Dad has a vaquero in 45 colt. Standard loads are plenty comfortable. +P+ frightens me a bit. Cowboy action loads feel like a 9mm in a much bigger gun.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I feel better knowing the 45LC isn't necessarily going to have a lot of recoil. I've seen that Beretta also makes a SAA. I may give them a look as well as Ruger.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll admit I'm not very experienced, but I shot a .45LC peacemaker replica along side an M1911 .45 ACP once and it physically hurt every time I pulled the trigger on that .45LC... I wouldn't recommend the .45LC if she doesn't like .45ACP, but if you can just use a lighter load, like other's have said, then go for it.

My $0.2


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Like the others have mentioned, the cowboy action loads for the .45 Colt are powderpuffs. If you handload, obviously, you can also make reduced loads. However, .38 Special is MUCH less expensive to shoot and kicks like an absolute mousefart in a Vaquero.

If I can insert a plug, Galco's custom shop makes some really cool cowboy rigs, and even has one (the Shotwell Rig) designed by and for a woman. This rig was originally made for former Galco employee Beth Shotwell, who was at one time the world champion in ladies' cowboy mounted shooting. The custom carved/ornate holsters are made by Richard Gallagher himself, the founder and president of Galco. He doesn't occupy a cushy corner office - he gets his hands dirty in the custom shop.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I've had a Uberti SAA in .45LC for a while. To me, it has no more kick than my M&P 9mm when using cowboy loads. At $299 (Millennium finish) it was fairly inexpensive. It's also a fun gun at the range. I'd get one, and if your wife doesn't like it you could "adopt" it and pick up the same in .357 for her.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the cowboy 45LC loads are based on black powder and they are light
she can handle it
especially in the SA as it can rotate in the hand nicely
I'd get the Ruger convertible so YOU can shoot hot 45ACP's


----------

